# how did the pheasants make the winter



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I was just wonering how the birs made it through the winter. I am not looking for specific areas, only state wide. I haven't made it out of town for a while now, but what I saw in the late winter it seemed that the numbers were down. I was happy and surprised by the number of birds then and hope htat the spring will still leave us with enough hens to have a decent hatch.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When I was out looking for snows this spring I was surprised by how many pheasants I saw in certain area's and disappointed at the lack of pheasants in other area's. Barring something horrid this spring or summer, I think the hatch will be pretty good. Hopefully they hatch before we start cutting hay this summer. I killed more pheasants last summer with the hay bind and sickle blade then I did hunting. :eyeroll:


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I guess what we need now is a warm June.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm seeing a few scattered while I'm seeding but not as many as last year. But there will birds to hunt if the hatch comes off. Am seeing more huns than last year. Go figure.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

yep, huns are back in ND. Getting back to levels in the late 80's, was awesome


----------

